# Chris vs. Steve: Round 3 (pseudo-picstory. 56k, hmmz.)



## Chris (Jun 15, 2007)

Chris vs. Steve, Round 3.

Current score:

Steve: 1-0-1
Chris: 0-1-1

(The tie being Drew and I best ball vs. Steve two weeks ago.)

Not many pics, did more golfing and less picstorying. 

Met up just before 9:







Tossed in some Kamelot:






Got to the course, armed and ready:






Off we go:






Course was great, weather was beautiful. 






Steve up 1 after 3, due to my abysmal 4-putt on the first green. 






Again, nice day:






Steve tries to run me over:






Result: Another tie. 






In celebration, we head here:






Toss the clubs in here:






Inside, two dogs playing tug-o-war. 






Well, 11:15am..






Aww yeah, bitches. 














View from the deck:






On the way home, stopped here:






And had an ice cream. 






So it's noon, and so far I've had a beer, two hot dogs, some sunflower seeds and an ice cream cone.  Clearly, the next step is to just start drinking.

New score:

Steve: 1-0-2
Chris: 0-1-2


----------



## Drew (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice...  It's a fucking heavenly day, I'm jealous you guys managed to get out and enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2007)

Excellent picstory. The 2 dogs playing tug-o-war was my favorite part.


----------



## settite (Jun 15, 2007)

Chris I wish I could head out to China Lake so I could kick your ass at 18 holes there. I like that course alot...


----------



## settite (Jun 15, 2007)

Wait a minute, right after I said that I realized I said I wish I could go into the middle of the desert in the middle of nowhere to play golf. But on the other hand amazingly there are a few decent looking single women there. I forgot the name of that chick I went out with and fucked last year that I met at Tommy T's... Ph well lol.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 15, 2007)

nice don't be going obese on us


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2007)

settite said:


> Chris I wish I could head out to China Lake so I could kick your ass at 18 holes there. I like that course alot...



You, sir, will never "kick my ass" at golf. 



settite said:


> Wait a minute, right after I said that I realized I said I wish I could go into the middle of the desert in the middle of nowhere to play golf. But on the other hand amazingly there are a few decent looking single women there. I forgot the name of that chick I went out with and fucked last year that I met at Tommy T's... Ph well lol.



 She was cute. I don't remember either.


----------



## Kevan (Jun 15, 2007)

Hmmm....lots of talk about BALLS in here....and "hot dogs" (2 for each guy)...

Then this pic:


----------



## settite (Jun 15, 2007)

Chris said:


> You, sir, will never "kick my ass" at golf.
> 
> 
> 
> She was cute. I don't remember either.



I blame the Brits and the massive drinking for not remembering!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 15, 2007)

settite said:


> I blame the Brits and the massive drinking for not remembering!



You've got a kid somewhere in the desert.

I would blame her for that


----------



## settite (Jun 15, 2007)

I swear that I dont have any kids... That I know about.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 15, 2007)

Chris said:


>



Its probably just the reflection in the tinted window but that polo is looking dangerously close to pink, Chris.


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2007)

'Tis the reflection. It's the same one I'm wearing here:


----------



## Drew (Jun 15, 2007)

Heh, funny thing is, I'm wearing almost the exact same polo as Chris is in that picture - khaki. 

Take that, sir.


----------



## Steve (Jun 15, 2007)

Chris' game is improving every time I hit the links with him... I have a feeling this site will be renamed fourgolf.org, soon.
Hot Dogs, Beer and Golf before noon, FTW!


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 15, 2007)

Those are some damn good lookin' dogs.

Edit: The Food I mean.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jul 4, 2007)

dig the pink shirt.

edit: okay, didn't realize it wasn't pink. my bad.


----------



## Michael (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks good haha.


----------



## Chris (Feb 5, 2008)




----------

